# Scolopendra gigantea



## Xenomorph (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello,

Here again a couple of detailed pictures of my Scolopendra gigantea.

Hope you enjoyed the pictures!

best regards
Sandro


----------



## JC (Apr 25, 2011)

:drool:

Have a male located yet?


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes i have


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 25, 2011)

Now as long as you get the action...you're in business!


----------



## micheldied (Apr 26, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:
Most awesome species by far.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 26, 2011)

Feeding pics...


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow Sandro! A other Scoloferrari.....?
You are now living "ein ScoloTraum".

Keep us informet about the evolution of this little pretty creature!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.

The S.gigantea and S.galapagoensis are 2 of my 3 dream centipedes!I lack only the Scolopendra heros "arizonensis" then is my Scolo-dream perfect


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice Xeno, absolutely fantastic pictures and great specimen. I wish more Scolopendra would be available here.


----------



## Bumblingbear (May 1, 2011)

I have one of these myself.

Mine is about 6-7".  Does yours like to hide all the time?  Mine very rarely comes out, and it's not very aggressive - just kind of fidgety and nervous.

It's really impressive when it feeds and its size is impressive even though it's still not a full adult, but I was expecting a more active and visible specimen. 

Did I just get the nerdy shut in personality, or is the behavior that mine is exhibiting indicative to the species?

-BB


----------

